# You may have to removed the Welch plugs for carb to run right



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There are several ways to clean a carburetor. The more you do, the better job you do, the less problems you are going to have. I have listed the ways in order of effectiveness.

1) Run a carburetor cleaner in your gasoline. The longer you use it, the engine is running, the more it will clean the carburetor. You may want to consider putting just a little carburetor cleaner in every spare gas container.

2) Remove the carb and spray carb cleaner in all the holes. Let it sit. Spray again, Let it sit, spray again, use welding tip cleaners to clean the holes.

3) Soak the carb for several hours in a gallon container of carb cleaner such as NAPA, Berryman, then use welding tip cleaners.

4) Again, soak the carb, then put in an ultrasonic cleaner, wow! really does a great job. I have stories how this was the only thing that worked except for those really dirty carbs, that appear to be clean and the engine is not running right.

5) You must remove the side Welch plug, the bottom is irrelevant as it has a large opening in it and it acts as a drain to the fuel bowl. I have had a number of carbs that just didn't run right, or not at all. I removed the Welch plug, soaked the carb, put in my ultrasonic cleaner, cleaned the 3 or 4 holes behind the Welch plug, then it ran! and well. You drill a hole in the Welch plug then pry out, put a new plug in, seal it with nail polish. I know which carburetors I have removed the Welch plug because of the nail polish.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

where is a good source for the welsh plugs?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Check Fleabay. There are Different sizes. However a Repop Carb is the Best option IMHO.


----------

